# >>>Buffer's fish tank & discus...



## Buffer (Apr 29, 2010)

Majority of the fish are from April. The plants are from King Ed. I left the name tag on each of my plants so I can identify them if I ever have annoying family/friends which keep asking what they are. Thanks!


----------

